# Life At The Funny Farm



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

I am starting a new journal and now that I have added more to my family of fish I have now called my room the funny farm. I have Shay a multi- colored half moon male betta, Shay a black and blue half moon male betta, Loreley an almost salmon colored half moon female betta. Also my new additions who do not have names yet as I am trying to find the right names with their personallity in my 30 gallon is 4 fresh water puffers. Pics and more updates when I am able to.

Welcome to the Funny Farm
~Alpha


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Today is going to be a long day after getting my glasses fixed I am going and taking a look at different decorations and a few other things for my tanks. Also I have figured out that my puffers are Figure 8 puffers, that helps me a lot since when I bought them nobody told me what kind they were or anything else about them so I am learning on my own. So I am turning my 30 gal into a low brackish tank so wish me luck and send any tips my way if you want for the puffers would be much appreciated.

As for my bettas they are resistless again so that just means a few more decorations and snails. Yes I am getting snails and I am on edge.

Wish me luck today
~Alpha


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Shay- is loving his place on my new dresser he mostly just chills and swims around his pyramid and sleeps under his bridge but he is happy to have a place to keep an eye on everyone.

Loreley- is just swimming around and when she gets bored will seem to "talk" to her hanging rabbit that is where her filter is suppose to be. She does not have a filter due to her size she was very small when I got her and has grown a bit but she still can't swim away from the filter when it is on. Her rabbit is suppose to be for a hanging basket a simple garden decoration but she likes it.

Thor- OMG this fish is gotten to be a tank potato due to his tank sitting by the TV. He must see me at all times even when I am sleeping so that is were he is however if I change the channel when a show he is watching is on then he will fair at me. If it is during a commercial he is fine with that, there is only so much I can take of the oldies channel I can take. His favorite shows are Ghost Adventures, The Dead Files, Tanked, River Monsters, and many more. He was mad at me for moving him from the 30 gal and into a 1 gal but now that he can see me and the TV I think he is going to be fine.

Puffers- So I found out that they are Figure 8 puffers after being sold to me as puffers, a friend thought that they were dwarf puffers but after doing some research they are the Figure 8. I am okay with that and now comes the hard part of naming them and so far no luck. I am working on a list of fitting names for each and everyone of them so in the next few days I will be narrowing down the list and then posting names and photos of them. They are doing well in the tank, tho it has not become brackish yet due to income issues but will hopefully be good in the next week or two. They are keeping me occupied from Puffer 1 who likes to jump out of the water to well just to jump. Puffer 2 has to stay by my side just like Thor and when I sleep he is by the side of the tank that is along my bed. Puffer 3 well he likes the plants hiding in them and he will not eat unless he is in the plants, he will actually take the food he is going and swim over to the plants before he will eat the food. Puffer 4 is a bit more solitary and a name popped up right away for him but I will not say it until all have names. Puffer 4 likes to be by himself most of the time, he will wait till the others have gotten their fill then eat what is left. What is very cute is that Puffer 1 will take some food in his mouth and take it over to Puffer 4 and drop it off by him to have him eat when the others are eating. Puffer 4 likes to hang out at the bottom of the tank in the nooks and hiding spots that the plants and decor make and is very shy unless he knows you. He is the only one who I have yet to get a pic for. A funny story of today's photo session is that Puffer 4 was hiding and he was the last one to get pics for. Well Puffer 1 went up behind Puffer 4 and gave an almost nip at him then nudged him with his head to get him to come out of the hiding place for a couple of pics. Now I say almost is because I was watching them and saw that he missed Puffer 4's body by a good distance then he headbutted him. It reminded me of what friends would do to one another like if one was to give a speech in front of the school and the other friend pushes them out on stage. I am keeping a close eye on them since they could be aggressive when older but that was the only time I have ever see something like that. 

That is what mostly happened today since I wanted some good pics of the puffers tomorrow is the bettas pic session when I am cleaning their tanks. Knowing Thor he is the one that would put up a fight the most since I am planning this when he is watching Criminal Minds. 

Safety and Peace
~Alpha


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Looking forward to reading more


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

BettaLover1313 said:


> Looking forward to reading more


Thanks I am trying to post every day/night when I am able to oh and I do have to add all of my kids love true horror stories from YouTube.


----------

